
Dom 0.3 released – a 512 byte big, React.js clone - icharala
https://github.com/wavesoft/dot-dom/releases/tag/0.3.0
======
zamadatix
I'm not sure I follow the choice to shorten external function names out of the
box. Isn't that kind of stuff better done by tooling which sees all libraries
rather than separate programmers statically doing it on their code
individually?

